# Overseeding KBG into existing lawn ?



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Some of you may remember last summer I fried my yard with fert! Understatement!! I overseeded last year with seed from EarlMay mostly KBG varieties! The yard looked great this spring, for the 1 month we had, and it's showing weaknesses but still holding on!

I'm already looking towards fall and really don't want to introduce anymore TTTF and would prefer adding more KBG. Thinking of purchasing 25 lbs of this:
https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100006/ss1100-bluegrass-blend

I would aerate the yard 2-3 times and would drop roughly 3lbs/k of yard! Would this be a waste of money? Even if I could get 50% to germinate it would be 1.5 lbs and fall in the estimated overseed range? Or should I be looking at TTTF? I just don't think PRG is a good option as my yard is full sun, all day!

Pics of the yard as it is today:


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I have over seeded kbg with success. Top dressing with compost is recommended. Don't be in a hurry for results as kbg takes a year to really establish.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

I would really consider using a PGR. Really slows the growth of the existing turf and gives KBG a chance to germinate. I like the idea of pre germinating the seed as well.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Alright just read through Gmans guide, somehow didn't read the overseeding the first time, going to scratch the KBG idea and make some calls and look into the TTTF options available locally that may be finer blade varieties.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wait, that the yard from this thread? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=996 I did made the connection until you just mentioned it. It is looking great. You should try to take an image in the same spot as the originals to show a before and after.

So, if you have Kbg in there (I think you do), then don't overseed. Just follow the nitrogen plan and it will spread and fill in.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Yep sure is the same yard I'll take some pics tomorrow! It turned around great, just needs a little more! We only had about 5 true weeks of spring this year, may put some fungicide down this week as I believe the hot weather has caused a few issues!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Since KBG overseeds are tough and there's no guarantee, I would do as many things as possible (mostly already mentioned above) to make it successful, such as raking/dethatching, possibly aerating, using a PGR on the existing grass, using peat moss, watering for the entire germination period and beyond, etc.

The reason I've overseeded with KBG, even though I already had a lot of KBG, was specifically to try to get better varieties into the lawn. I think that's the main reason anyone would do it.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Overseeding KBG is tough. It takes a long time to germinate, then it pouts for a few weeks, and you have to soak the existing grass with water during this whole time which is bound to cause fungus issues. Is it doable? Probably, but it's not for the faint of heart and definitely not for the non-experienced. You'd need well-timed PGR apps and plenty of fungicide.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

+ 1


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Can anyone recommend some simple stupid over the counter fungicides to use? After this ? I will be posting the updated pics in the original thread along with what I've don't so far this year and my plans for the rest of the year! Thanks


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

Just throwing in my two cents regarding that KBG seed blend. I renovated my lawn last fall with a 50/50 blend of Award and Bewitched and the turf quality is awesome. Also getting good results with the shady areas of my lawn (likely thanks to Bewitched). I'm only about 9 months in and I have no regrets. I love how fast the KBG spreads and fills in.

I have no experience overseeding, but it took my KBG 8 or 9 days to sprout...but the sprout and pout is real.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I over seeded a 60/40 blend of TTF/KBG from Seedsuperstore into 2,500 sqft of existing garbage grass last fall. I didn't scalp the grass prior to seed down nor did I stunt the growth with PGR, but I do see areas where the quality grass seed germinated. I didn't notice it last year when it was coming in and thought it was a wasted effort but I do see some results. I plan on doing it again this fall and every year until I am satisfied. I can see why people do complete renovations because of the amount of seed you waste trying to over seed.

The OPs lawn looks dense and I would think a scalp and PGR is in order to get better kbg results?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Eric said:


> Can anyone recommend some simple stupid over the counter fungicides to use? After this ? I will be posting the updated pics in the original thread along with what I've don't so far this year and my plans for the rest of the year! Thanks


Azoxystrobin, scotts DiseaseEx. Propiconazole, many options in the store. If you want a strong and effective mix, use both at the same time. You can also use Thiophanate-methyl, scotts lawn fungus control, to add a third MOA to your fungus program. It's good to mix up the MOAs so you don't get resistant strains of fungus.


----------



## Han (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello,

I have an established mixture of cold season grass lawn. The lawn was scarified, reseeded with only KBG Everest seeds and fertilized with lesco starter fertilizer about 10 days ago. My goal is to replace the grass mixture to only or majority (80٪) KBG. Right now, I have less than 10% KBG and majority tall fescue.

Question: I just learned from someone, Truegreen staff who visited my neighbor yesterday, that it is not possible to achieve my goal without killing the established lawn and do a fully renovation.

Is what he said correct? Please help.

Thanks!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He is correct.


----------



## Han (Jul 16, 2020)

Is there anything I can do now to save my seeds, effort and money that I have thrown in?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Han said:


> Is there anything I can do now to save my seeds, effort and money that I have thrown in?


Keep mowing and make sure it doesn't get super dry. Some of the seed may take. That's usually the approach for that type of overseed, anyway.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Cut it low, keep it wet, and hope for a long, warm, fall.


----------

